# calls for glenway



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

glen was gracious enough to donate all the flame boxelder for all the calls I turned for skip's hunt so I made him and his grandson a set and made lanyards for them took them over to glen this afternoon here is a pic of them enjoy


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Really look Nice Bud*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome I do say.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice for sure!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pokey sure put a lot of effort into making these calls and the pic doesn't show the vivid colors of the flame boxelder. The calls on the lanyards are rabbit distress, fawn bleat, and squirrel call.

You're going to have some smiling faces at the hunt, Skip. And I'm going to drive my great grandson's parents nuts at Christmas time. Can't wait to take the young man out with me again.

Thanks, Pokey! You've exceeded all expectations and I'm sure all the time you've spent on this project will be greatly appreciated for years to come.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A little more detail of the calls Pokey made for me.

What Pokey has failed to mention is how awful this wood is to work with. I gave him so many logs, you'd have thought he could have made a thousand calls from it. Nope. A few dozen and that's it.

It often disintegrates or explodes when turned on a lathe. That's why some experts, such as Rodney Hairell of Big D Game Calls, use a process to stabilize the wood first. And, that takes some special equipment, material, and know-how.

Bottom line: Nothing easy about using boxelder.

Hat's off to Pokeyjeeper for getting the job done in spite of the difficulties.

Those lucky varmint hunters in Skip's U.P. territory are going to get some keepsakes from good 'ol Michigan. Makes me want to cut some more trees down.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

thank you guys and glen your more them welcome yes boxelder is a challenge but in the end i think it is well worth it next time i will stabilize the blanks first just getting started in call making i ran out of money getting every thing else i needed to get skip some calls for his hunt

also the calls are

the hasenpfeffer it will do cottontail rabbit / chicken and raccoon distress

the bawler it will do fawn / bear cub bawls / young crow kaws and jack rabbit distress

the tree rat / squirrel call


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Pokey !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nailed it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

thank you don and rick it means a lot for you guys to approve


----------

